# Hi from Belfast, NI



## MakeUpGeek (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi -

I've been lurking here quite a while, reading but decided to join in, now that my addiction is taking over 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm Adele, and I live in Belfast, N. Ireland. I'm 36 and have 2 gorgeous daughters. I currently work for ikea, although I used to do makeup for a living many moons ago.

Youtube has reintroduced me to makeup in a huge way, and the gurus there have convinced me to try new brands to me - MAC, NYX and Fyrinnae to name but 3. I LOVE MAC!!!

I will probably lurk more than post but wanted to say Hi! x


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My Company does work for Ikea!!! Glad you decided to say hello


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome Adele!! ;-)


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Sep 18, 2008)

*~*Welcome!!!*~*


----------



## MakeUpGeek (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks for the warm welcome girls!


----------



## Kayteuk (Sep 19, 2008)

Welcome =) I grew up in Lisburn =) not to far from you!


----------



## melliquor (Sep 19, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## kittykit (Sep 19, 2008)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## kimmy (Sep 19, 2008)

welcome, adele!


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 21, 2008)

welcome


----------



## Carlyx (Sep 23, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Susanne (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Tomina (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi Adele!


----------



## MakeUpGeek (Sep 28, 2008)

What a lovely friendly bunch you guys are!!
Thanks so much for the warm welcome x


----------

